# Broke out the 7D for this...



## Browtine (Oct 3, 2012)

Saw this and instead of snappin' with the phone I ran and got the good camera! This was AMAZING in person!!! I tried my best to capture and edit it as seen. The sky is pretty accurate but the trees look much darker in the pic than in person. Didn't want to HDR it to get the trees right. This sky was the whole point!!! 

*Edit: I worked the other one up and added it to show the difference. The time on the shots from the EXIF info was less than 30 seconds apart!!! The focal length used was different, but you can see the difference in the lighting and colors in the clouds!


----------



## Browtine (Oct 3, 2012)

This view lasted long enough for one shot! The next frame I took didn't have NEARLY the "fire" in the sky. The sun was goin' away FAST!!! Barely caught this one!


----------



## grandpawrichard (Oct 3, 2012)

Holy cow Browtine! That shot is absolutely Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing it with us!

Dick


----------



## Browtine (Oct 3, 2012)

grandpawrichard said:


> Holy cow Browtine! That shot is absolutely Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing it with us!
> 
> Dick



Thanks Sir!   I literally RAN to get my camera when I saw the view of the first shot! Been a while since I'd seen a sunset quite that nice!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 3, 2012)

Beautiful shots Chris!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2012)

Incredible sunset.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 4, 2012)

Chris it looks like you haven't forgotten how to use the 7D 

That first one is awesome


----------



## Hoss (Oct 4, 2012)

Beautiful.  Glad you can still move fast so that you could get the camera in time to capture that view.  Awesome job Chris.

Hoss


----------



## jeeplvr18 (Oct 4, 2012)

oh wow...


----------



## quinn (Oct 5, 2012)

What a beautiful sight!


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 5, 2012)

Nice shot Chris!


----------



## Browtine (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks y'all. ;-)


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Oct 8, 2012)

Beautimus Colors for sure !


----------



## cornpile (Oct 9, 2012)

You should break out the 7D more,Nice shooting


----------



## Browtine (Oct 11, 2012)

cornpile said:


> You should break out the 7D more,Nice shooting



I really should!!! Thanks!


----------



## Browtine (Oct 11, 2012)

Kadiddlehopper said:


> Beautimus Colors for sure !



Thank you!


----------



## rip18 (Oct 12, 2012)

Well worth grabbing the "good" camera for...


----------

